# Nismo Festival Pictures



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

Hey everybody! I'm a new member to this board and a GTR owner.

I attended the Nismo Festival last weekend at Fuji International Speedway. Over 150 pictures are on my site for viewing so please have a look. They will be online for a few more days before thay get replaced by pictures of my testdrive of the Nismo demo cars...

Click on Kinetiko on my sign...


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Thanks for posting!! Welcome to our boards!!!!

Great pictures!!!! Makes me wish I had gone, even though it rained. Last time I was over there was '94, but it was all business.

Maybe next time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome 

Pics are going to be online a little bit longer than planned...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

*nismo @ okinowa?*

r there ne exhibitions on okinowa it cost alot to get to tokyo from okinowa t wold be nice


----------

